# visual barrier



## DAC8671 (Jul 4, 2010)

Now that Ralph (25+ pound, 18-20 inch Sulcata) roams freely in the backyard, I am needing some visual barriers. We have two different fences in the backyard. One is chainlink that sits on top of cement. The cement comes into the yard by about 6 inches. The side fences to the neighbor's houses have a wooden privacy fence. Not so private if you have a tortoise who can see through the slats.

I'm looking for suggestions for a visual barrier for both fences. I can not attach anything permanent, nor can I dig any type of post holes. We are in military housing and are very limited on what we can do. 

I thought about cinderblocks, but those will get too expensive. 

The chainlink fence is approx 75 feet long.
The total length of the privacy fences combined is about 125 feet.

I only want to the visual barrier to go halfway up each fence, more importantly half way up the chainlink fence. My kids play in the grassy field/common area behind my house and I need to be able to see them.

I want something that's pleasing to the eye, yet easy on the wallet. I'm at a loss. I thought about lattice, but Ralph can still see through and I'm afraid he'd just tear it down. Plus, it wouldn't work so well on the chain link. 

Thanks in advance for any suggestions.


----------



## Seiryu (Jul 4, 2010)

DAC8671 said:


> Now that Ralph (25+ pound, 18-20 inch Sulcata) roams freely in the backyard, I am needing some visual barriers. We have two different fences in the backyard. One is chainlink that sits on top of cement. The cement comes into the yard by about 6 inches. The side fences to the neighbor's houses have a wooden privacy fence. Not so private if you have a tortoise who can see through the slats.
> 
> I'm looking for suggestions for a visual barrier for both fences. I can not attach anything permanent, nor can I dig any type of post holes. We are in military housing and are very limited on what we can do.
> 
> ...



I can't think of anything that isn't permanent or without putting holes in the ground here, that would be sturdy enough for a big sulcata. Other than cinders.


----------



## Annieski (Jul 4, 2010)

I mentioned this to someone else with the same problem and also didn't want to add weight---- what about "willow" privacy fence. I found them here in NJ at Lowe's. It comes in 6' rolls that could easily be cut in half to give 3' height and can be attached to chain-link or wood on either side of the fence[in or outside the enclosure]. What I priced here was $23 a roll. Just a thought.


----------



## DAC8671 (Jul 4, 2010)

The willow fencing just might work. Do you think a sully could see through, though? It's solid, but not solid, KWIM?


----------



## Tom (Jul 4, 2010)

You don't need to go very high. I'd get some thin plywood and have the hardware store use their giant, upright table saw (you know, the one I wish I had) to cut it into 12" x8' strips for you. They don't charge for this service. This will give you 32 FEET per sheet. You could then screw it into 2x4s on the other side of the fence OR just attach it to your side by drilling tiny holes and using some bailing wire to hang it.


----------



## Laura (Jul 4, 2010)

Tom idea is good..
My pen is built with 1x10 boards, and the are held up by posts in a few spots, but staked in most. There are stakes for Concrete forms , metal that have holes in them for nailing to boards. They have worked very well for us. Not permanent if you dont want. 
As for the see thru factor.. I tried putting one of my sulcatas in a side yard to graze.. but chain link on one side and all he did was try to go thru it. so that didnt last long!


----------



## Maggie Cummings (Jul 4, 2010)

I had almost the same problem with a chain link fence. I bought lattice and offset one panel over the other and they can't see thru that way. Bob, forever the escape artist, has totally ignored the fence since I added the lattice. In your case, I would cut the panel in half lengthwise. Then lay one piece over the other, offset but a little bit. To me it looks good, it's cheap, held in place with zip ties and you can still see your child...Just an idea that worked for me...

Here, I just took these for you...












and this for fun...he comes running whenever he sees a camera...


----------



## heyprettyrave (Jul 4, 2010)

WOW. hes super cool looking, what kind is he?


----------



## Maggie Cummings (Jul 4, 2010)

You're joking right? That's Bob...


----------



## Yvonne G (Jul 4, 2010)

Bob is a well-known forum character. He's a sulcata.


----------



## DAC8671 (Jul 4, 2010)

I LOVE BOB!


----------



## Maggie Cummings (Jul 4, 2010)

heyprettyrave said:


> WOW. hes super cool looking, what kind is he?



I'm sorry...Bob is very popular so I guess I just ***-ume everybody knows him. And to me Sulcata are so common I do the same thing, I think everybody with a tort knows what Sulcata look like. I guess I shouldn't assume......just teasin ya!


----------



## DAC8671 (Jul 4, 2010)

I hadn't thought of putting double lattice like that. Hmmm. Now it looks like I may have to decide between the willow and lattice. I'd rather not put up plywood. I want something a bit more pleasign to the eye. Either lattice or willow or whatever, on the chainlink fence so I can see the kids....it's only going up half way.

Thanks everyone.


----------



## N2TORTS (Jul 4, 2010)

Seiryu said:


> DAC8671 said:
> 
> 
> > I'm looking for suggestions for a visual barrier for both fences. I can not attach anything permanent, nor can I dig any type of post holes. We are in military housing and are very limited on what we can do.
> ...


Here is one idea ..... I used cut off stumps, all very heavy and straped/ lagged bolted from behind... " makes them free standing " .. and also allows to move as needed. and Not a permenant structure......


----------



## DAC8671 (Jul 4, 2010)

I absolutely LOVE the stump idea, but have no idea where I'd get any. It wouldn't work on my chain link, though. The stumps would cover the sprinklers that are right next to the cement. AWESOME idea, though.


----------



## heyprettyrave (Jul 5, 2010)

OHH. i didnt know he was soo popular, nor the type. i just thought his shell was awesome looking


----------



## turtletania (Jul 5, 2010)

Bob, is the famous escape artist here. He loves to go on "adventures".


----------



## Maggie Cummings (Jul 5, 2010)

heyprettyrave said:


> OHH. i didnt know he was soo popular, nor the type. i just thought his shell was awesome looking



I adore Bob. He has more personality then most tortoises. But I just wanted to say that the 'flares' on the edge of his carapace are not really a good thing. I love how they look but they actually come from being pyramided before I got him. He was about 5 pounds when I first got him and he was already pyramided. Even tho I give him the best care I can, his flares just seem to get more so. So they aren't really a good thing, but I like them...


----------



## heyprettyrave (Jul 6, 2010)

lol well it gives him more uniqueness  thanks for filling me in


----------

